
Show HN: A Pattern for Async EventHandlers - veleek
https://github.com/veleek/til/blob/master/csharp/a_pattern_for_async_eventhandlers.md
======
veleek
I was just thinking about this the other day while looking through an MVVM
framework that I was interested in using. I thought I'd see if there was an
easy way to implement this.

I copied the TIL repository pattern from another Hacker News post and thought
this would make a good write up. I'm interested in getting feedback from
anybody about whether they think this would be a reasonable way to implement
this pattern.

